# Barn bike...



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2019)

Yep, a friend found this and it actually was in a barn. Badged as an Indian Scout( Raleigh Built I’m guessing). Small frame and the wheels are wider( balloon size?) Has a Perry rear hub. Has everyone ever seen one of these?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 26, 2019)

That one is not a Raleigh. I'm trying to recall which maker made these (Phillips maybe?), but drawing a blank. That style of rod and coaster brake roadster was common after WWII on bikes the English exported to the U.S. The design was not unique to the U.S. market, but the single speed coaster brake was something that was familiar to American riders at the time (even so me of the American companies also made hand-and-coaster brake models). [https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/hybrid-hand-and-foot-brake-systems.html ]. 

It has westwood pattern rims, which have a wider profile than an endrick/box rim, but which may take the same tire. The most common size was 26 x 1 3/8 (ISO 590), but some were indeed made in the wider 26 x 1 1/2 (650b equivalent) size, and some even had smaller, wheels that took 24 inch tires. 

Check the inside surface of the Perry brake arm for a date stamp. Probably 1946-59 period.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 26, 2019)

I’ve seen a few of them even had a option to buy one in near mint condition...English made...


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2019)

SirMike1983 said:


> That one is not a Raleigh. I'm trying to recall which maker made these (Phillips maybe?), but drawing a blank. That style of rod and coaster brake roadster was common after WWII on bikes the English exported to the U.S. The design was not unique to the U.S. market, but the single speed coaster brake was something that was familiar to American riders at the time (even so me of the American companies also made hand-and-coaster brake models). [https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/hybrid-hand-and-foot-brake-systems.html ].
> 
> It has westwood pattern rims, which have a wider profile than an endrick/box rim, but which may take the same tire. The most common size was 26 x 1 3/8 (ISO 590), but some were indeed made in the wider 26 x 1 1/2 (650b equivalent) size, and some even had smaller, wheels that took 24 inch tires.
> 
> Check the inside surface of the Perry brake arm for a date stamp. Probably 1946-59 period.



Great info @SirMike1983 thank you.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2019)

@Dweber


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 27, 2019)

So you would say 24x2.125 on tires @SirMike1983?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hard to say from the pictures. I'd measure to see if you can get the diameter of the bead seat. The most common British 24 inch tire size was 24 x 1 3/8 (bead seat 540mm, pattern E-5). But there were other tires used too on smaller wheels - the very small wheels on the butcher's/cargo bikes often used 20 x 2 x 1 3/4 tires. Maybe contact Cycles of Yesteryear or Menotomy Vintage Bicycles (Vin Vullo's shop).


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 28, 2019)

As Sir Mike indicated these bikes were built by Phillips.


----------

